# CPU cooler



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 24, 2012)

So the budget is flexible from 2 - 4 k.

Which one would be the best. I am not into overclocking until summers but my cpu is idling at 48 which i dont like. And also, in summers when the ambient temps would be ~ 37 deg, I am planning to OC the cpu to ~ 4.2 ghz.

I know hyper evo performs brilliantly at 2.3k.

But is the hyper slim at ~3k worth the extra 500-600 bucks ? Like will I even get ~ 5 deg improvement for those 500 bucks at load ?

Or as a matter of fact, is the TPC 812 at 4k worth the extra 1.7k ?  Will it give me a minimum 10 deg improvement at load from the evo ? Or is it more like paying 1.7k for 5 deg 

Apart from Cooler master, is the nh-u12 series from noctua at ~ 3-4k worth considering compared to the similarly price TPC 812 ?

I am not considering corsair h60 or a70 because AFAIK they re overcharging for the price and its better to get CM/Noctua product at a similar price range. 

I am willing to go for deepcool/thermalright if they re worth buying.

Regards.

PS - currently the ambient temps are ~ 28 deg and my cpu is idling at ~ 45 deg. 
And at loads (using prime 95), after 5-6 mins of testing, the temps easily reach 100 deg.
I am using the intel stock cooler. Is this normal ?

BTW - my rig is in the signature.

*Important point - No water coolers as I have all the case fan slots occupied.

Some of those I short listed - 
1)CM Hyper evo
2)CM TPC-812
3)Thermalright silver arrow
4)Noctua NH-u12 se2
5)Deepcool gamer storm
6)CM 412 slim
7)Corsair A70*

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermalright_silverarrow/4.html

This is what draws me to the silver arrow.

and also this - 

*www.anandtech.com/show/5054/corsair-hydro-series-h60-h80-and-h100-reviewed/5


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Corsair A70 reason wonderfull performance and ofcourse amazing after sale service.....


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Noctua NH-u12 se2
2. Thermalright silver arrow
3. CM Hyper 212 Evo - best VFM Cooler !


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 25, 2012)

+1 for Hyper 212 and the A70

go for hyper 212 as the corsair one wont be available easily here.

the hyper 212 is LEGENDARY as the best vfm cooler in the market. it can easily compete with bigger brands like noctua and scythe, and the fan is damn quiet too.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

One doubt I had in my mind -
I am going to change my motherboard in summers.
So just assuring before I buy,there shouldnt be any problems un-mounting the cpu cooler and again installing it on a new mobo, correct ?
I mean would it do the mobo any harm ?
Else I ll have to buy the cooler in summers as well.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't think there will be any harm done while changing you mobo.. Unless you physically inflict it yourself eveything should be fine..


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> 1. Noctua NH-u12 se2
> 2. Thermalright silver arrow
> 3. CM Hyper 212 Evo - best VFM Cooler !



+1 to that. Personally I am considering options 1 and 3, in the same order. 
@OP: If you find a noctua available anywhere, let me know please.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> One doubt I had in my mind -
> I am going to change my motherboard in summers.
> So just assuring before I buy,there shouldnt be any problems un-mounting the cpu cooler and again installing it on a new mobo, correct ?
> I mean would it do the mobo any harm ?
> Else I ll have to buy the cooler in summers as well.



Nothing to worry about. Just take care when you install the cooler.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Myth said:


> +1 to that. Personally I am considering options 1 and 3, in the same order.
> @OP: If you find a noctua available anywhere, let me know please.



Sure.
May I ask, why are you not so generous about the silver arrow ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 25, 2012)

Myth said:


> +1 to that. Personally I am considering options 1 and 3, in the same order.
> @OP: If you find a noctua available anywhere, let me know please.



Did you mean these?
Noctua NH-U12P SE 2 CPU Cooler for (AM2 AM3 775 1366 1156)- Four Dual Heat--HQD | eBay

[url]*www.junglee.com/Noctua-NH-U12P-SE2-120mm-Cooler/dp/B0075NM4YA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356444308&sr=1-1
[/URL]


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ ebay is over priced like ****.

the bitfang seller is slightly over priced. However is he reliable ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> ^^ ebay is over priced like ****.
> 
> the bitfang seller is slightly over priced. However is he reliable ?



eBay is overpriced because it is imported from US. Not sure about bitfang as I have not tried it. I saw almost same price in flipkart, but out of stock. Maybe other TDF members can comment.


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Sure.
> May I ask, why are you not so generous about the silver arrow ?



Personally, I dont fancy massive coolers. Noctua d14 is something like the silver arrow.
I prefer a single heat-sink and two fans at max.
I have a matx mobo. The silver arrow is either going to hang over the memory slots or make me remove the rear fan. Dont like either scenario. 



jackal_79 said:


> Did you mean these?
> Noctua NH-U12P SE 2 CPU Cooler for (AM2 AM3 775 1366 1156)- Four Dual Heat--HQD | eBay
> 
> [url]*www.junglee.com/Noctua-NH-U12P-SE2-120mm-Cooler/dp/B0075NM4YA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356444308&sr=1-1
> [/URL]



Bitfang price is ok. I havent seen cheaper on any online site. 
But there is serious shortage of noctua u12p model in India. No one seems to have it in stock.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy ****.
I never considered that. I too am using a m-atx as of now and theres still 6 months to change the board. I thought the cooler size would be more dependent on the cabinet compared to the mobo 

So I am in a fix again - seems like we ll have to cut down the bigger coolers from the list.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

go for - CM Hyper 212 Evo.. its the best VFM cooler as topgear has pointed out. It can handle 3570k running at 4.8 GHz very well. If you are going beyond 5GHz mark... you should get H100 

btw.. which RAM sticks are you using ? If they are low-profile then the cooler size shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I thought the cooler size would be more dependent on the cabinet compared to the mobo
> So I am in a fix again - seems like we ll have to cut down the bigger coolers from the list.



Cooler fitting also depends on the mobo layout and the surrounding cabinet fans. Usually for large cabinets and atx boards, this is not a problem.
Calculate the space available for a cooler in your cabinet. Look for a cooler based on that and the budget.



mandarpalshikar said:


> go for - CM Hyper 212 Evo.. its the best VFM cooler as topgear has pointed out. It can handle 3570k running at 4.8 GHz very well. If you are going beyond 5GHz mark... you should get H100
> 
> btw.. which RAM sticks are you using ? If they are low-profile then the cooler size shouldn't bother you.



Evo is good till 4.4~4.5. I am not sure it can sustain higher clocks in this climate(indian summer). Since you have the same proc + cooler combo, you could give us some benchmarks results 

low-profile ram wont obstruct the cooler, rather large cooler's will hang over the memory slots. Adding and removing rams will require the cooler to be removed as well everytime.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> go for - CM Hyper 212 Evo.. its the best VFM cooler as topgear has pointed out. It can handle 3570k running at 4.8 GHz very well. If you are going beyond 5GHz mark... you should get H100
> 
> btw.. which RAM sticks are you using ? If they are low-profile then the cooler size shouldn't bother you.



4.8 with evo ? Not sure about that especially in such humid conditions in Bombay.
Will be using corsair vs @ 1600mhz. The rams not a problem - it keeps low.



Myth said:


> Calculate the space available for a cooler in your cabinet. Look for a cooler based on that and the budget.


I think it isn't as simple because chances are that the cooler will not be symmetrical on all sides.
Like there is a possibility that the cooler is 8 cms long and suppose I have 4 cms on the left of the cpu. So assuming the design to be symmetric - we get 4 cms on either side. but what if its like 4.15 on one and 3.85 on the other 

However I can get rough figures.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> Cooler fitting also depends on the mobo layout and the surrounding cabinet fans. Usually for large cabinets and atx boards, this is not a problem.
> Calculate the space available for a cooler in your cabinet. Look for a cooler based on that and the budget.
> 
> 
> ...



Lets wait till summer then for real-world benchmark .... He he.. 
On a side note... I ran it at 4.8 even in October heat, which touched 36 degrees this year. But then I leave in Pune.. weather is always nice here.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Lets wait till summer then for real-world benchmark .... He he..
> On a side note... I ran it at 4.8 even in October heat, which touched 36 degrees this year. But then I leave in Pune.. weather is always nice here.



Do it once now. You will do better in winter than any other time. 

4.8 with stress tests ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> Do it once now. You will do better in winter than any other time.
> 
> 4.8 with stress tests ?



Yes did a full set of tests. Will run them 2moro again and will capture screenies.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I think it isn't as simple because chances are that the cooler will not be symmetrical on all sides.
> Like there is a possibility that the cooler is 8 cms long and suppose I have 4 cms on the left of the cpu. So assuming the design to be symmetric - we get 4 cms on either side. but what if its like 4.15 on one and 3.85 on the other
> 
> However I can get rough figures.



Google it. There might some people with your combination components. 
Cooler dimensions are (usually) available in their respective sites. Noctua also maintains a mobo compatibility list.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

I think you missed my point.
Dimensions will always be there. However how much on either side is never mentioned 

Anyway - to be on the safer side I ll have to take some measurements and choose the one which would sit there comfortably.

@Mandar - are u using the evo with both the fans ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes I am.... See my post about new ram I got in show off thread... You'll get the idea in one of the pics. 
Sine you are having corsair vs sticks.. don't bother about dimm slots. Only check if the dimensions i.e. end to end length fits in your cabinet. And height as well.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

Note that the scale I used has ~4 to 5 mm edge length.


*imageshack.us/a/img829/9269/20121225144438.jpg



*imageshack.us/a/img20/1829/20121225144300.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

I think the Hyper 212 Evo and the ram modules won't create any isues - even if Evo comes above one of the ram slot the ram module should easily slip under the cooler.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

I am ordering this  - *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=163&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54

And going to put some good fans ~ 600 budget for each for a push and pull 

Ordered it.

Dont think there should be a problem as the dimensions are very similar to the evo.

Its 1 cm longer and thicker. height is the same.

Some suggestions for good 120*25 mm fans please. Something post 90 CFM.
Budget = 1.3k

I read its quite better than the hyper evo and offers performance close to the likes of nh-d14, silver arrow and h80.

Any-one having bad experience/thoughts about the same ?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 26, 2012)

Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler: Flipkart.com

Add two of these in push pull
I had good experience with this with Hyper TX3 evo


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm also using two xtra flo fans.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok. 
But isnt there something above 90 CFM ?
Also - whats the main diff between xtraflow and Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler: Flipkart.com

These are my current stats using stock intel cooler -

*IDLE -*

*imageshack.us/a/img59/6154/intelstockcooleridle.png

*LOAD -* 

*imageshack.us/a/img259/9633/intelload.png

*Final - 
*
*imageshack.us/a/img141/3663/finalcoolingtest.png

*Just wondering - if the cpu can cool down to 60 deg while maintaining 100 % load in the cooling test, why doesn't it maintain the same temp just before the cooling test starts ? *

*P.S - the stock cooler speed is set to normal in the bios*


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Any-one having bad experience/thoughts about the same ?



MegaMind,d3p 
PM them for reviews and fans used. 

90cfm is probably near the peak a 120mm fan can push without making too much noise. 
For higher cfm, you might have to opt for larger fans. 

XtraFlo most likely has the highest cfm/rupee. 
Xtraflow has slightly higher rpm, higher cfm and 3pin connector.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for that 
You didnt answer the last part of my previous post 


Also - Would there be much of a difference between the xtraflo and the blue one ?
theres only a difference of 3CFM and 200 RPM. And the blue one is by default a 3 pin but comes with a 3-4pin converter. 

If there isnt going to to be much of a difference I ll opt for the blue ones. I wish we had the xtraflow i blue too.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

^^My (office)proxy disables images and stuff, so there isnt much I can make out from your post. Will see that when I get back home.

Cooler Master XtraFlo 120 Blue LED

You might have to look locally, since I cant find it anywhere online.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure. 
I ll ask at local stores.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 26, 2012)

A RED LED version is available online:
Cooler Master XtraFlo 12025 PWM Red LED Fan, prices - ShopMania

Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler: Flipkart.com


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

I specifically mentioned I didnt like the red ones


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I specifically mentioned I didnt like the red ones



Oh! It looks like only red one available online in India. Or you can try locally with these:

*www.coolermaster.in/where.php?country=India&state=Maharashtra&sales_id=10


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

I ordered the blue 90 CFM one. It offers almost the same performance.
I already have one of the blue 90 CFM installed in my case. 

They sent 1 Thermalright 60 cfm 120mm fan with the cpu cooler. I first thought that it would be of no use as I will need identical fans for push and pull. But later on it clicked to me that I should replace the blue CM 90 cfm on my case with this one and order another of the CM 90 CFM fan so I can use it for push and pull


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the 90cfm blue ones. Got 2 of those. 

By the way, how many total fans do you have in the cabinet now, excluding this new proc fan ?
If you have 1 front input fan (powerful),1 rear exhaust fan then go for a push-pull config with additional fans. 
A push pull config wont be much effective if the cabinet doesnt have proper ventilation.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

I have 4 fans in the case excluding push pull.
2 NZXT fans for intake - one at the front and one at the centre of the side panel. 
2 fans as exhaust - one Thermalright at the top and one NZXT at the back.

Dont know how powerful the default NZXT fans are. But they seem to be good.


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

If you have an asus mobo, use the AISuite to check and calibrate the fans.
Else try speedfan.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

I have speed fan. But all my fans are connected to the psu. 
BTW - I always have a problem screwing up the 120 mm fans on my case with the default screws that come with the fans - Idk why


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the same problem with the 90cfm fans. I file the insides a bit to make the screws fit.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

I had this problem with the 90cfm as well as the thermalright. I had to heat the screws and even then they re more like 85 % into the place.

AFAIK - speed fan cannot analyze/monitor fans connected to the psu, correct ?


----------



## quad_core (Dec 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> XtraFlo most likely has the highest cfm/rupee.
> Xtraflow has slightly higher rpm, higher cfm and 3pin connector.



The XtraFlow has 4 pin connector I guess ..


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

quad_core said:


> The XtraFlow has 4 pin connector I guess ..



My mistake. the 90cfm blue fans have 3pin connectors, Xtraflow has 4pin


----------



## debarshi (Dec 27, 2012)

I would suggest XtraFlo, its damn silent, red looks good too......... But if you need blue, get the 90 CFM one, Xtraflo comes with 4 pin(not molex), and 90CFM comes with 3 pin.............

And the cpu cooler is good, I own a Hyper 212 Evo in push-pull config, and am more than satisfied............. 

How are you going to overclock with that board?

And do you seriously think TDF is hampering your concentration on studies?

No, Speedfan can only monitor or analyze fans connected to Mobo, you can monitor 3-pinned ones and control 4-pinned ones


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

1) I already got 2*90 CFM for push-pull.

2) Which cpu coooler you talking about ?
I got the venomous x. As per reviews - Its far ahead of hyper evo. I hope it lives to the hype.

3) I ll be off to America in June. Thats when I am going to get a ~150$ board. Mostly Gigabyte Z77 UD3H which costs more like 12k here.

4) Yes it sure is. I spend at least 2- 3 hours on TDF everyday. And another 2 hours modding my rig once in a while. I need to get anything related to computers out of my mind. 

5) You meant *"Yes"* Speed-fan can monitor fans connected to mobo only because thats what I said too 

Also - what do you mean by 4 pin - not molex ? as per new standards - 4 pin = male molex afaik.
Or is it one of those ancient 4pins which were used to connect to the mobo.


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

debarshi said:


> you can monitor 3-pinned ones and control 4-pinned ones



You can control 3pins fans also. 



Thetrueblueviking said:


> Also - what do you mean by 4 pin - not molex ? as per new standards - 4 pin = male molex afaik.
> Or is it one of those ancient 4pins which were used to connect to the mobo.



3pin, 4pin and molex are all different. 
3pin and 4pin go into the same 'socket'.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> 3pin, 4pin and molex are all different.
> 3pin and 4pin go into the same 'socket'.



Yes but I thought that the 3 pins had replaced those. As majority of the 120 mm fans I ve seen now come only with 3 pin / 4 pin male molex.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2012)

^^
if i am not wrong that 4 pin connectors(not molex) has both voltage control as well as temp control option so you can chose between any one of them and the three pin comes only with voltage control so the RPM increase and decrease according to voltage not according to the temps.usually 4 pins can be seen in the fans which are supplied with the coolers.
btw those CM 90 CFM fans are actually 60 CFM fans marketed as 90 CFM fans.i read this in some other forums where people tested it.


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> if i am not wrong that 4 pin connectors(not molex) has both voltage control as well as temp control option so you can chose between any one of them and the three pin comes only with voltage control so the RPM increase and decrease according to voltage not according to the temps.usually 4 pins can be seen in the fans which are supplied with the coolers.



Could be that way probably.
The Asus ai suite handles the fan speed based on temp collected from monitors. Creates a speed profile based on fan speed vs proc temp. 
I think the 3pin are more common nowadays since I am yet to see a 4pin connector.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep, all of them summarized it well. Like in the rog boards, you can control fan speed through voltage, for the cabinet fans even if they are 3 Pin using fan xpert 2. For my board, ancient Intel D945GCCR I can't control any of the 4pin or 3 pin ones using speed fan, I don't know why. 

He he, so this TDF addiction syndrome is real... 

And are you shifting to US permanently or going there for a visit?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2012)

^^
yup thats what i said you can only or mostly see those 4 pin connectors with the fans which are provided with coolers.those fans which are sold as case fans will be usually having 3 pins.but 3 pin or 4 pin they don't make much of a difference.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 27, 2012)

And you are right, venomous X is better than hyper 212...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> usually 4 pins can be seen in the fans which are supplied with the coolers.


The one that they sent along venomous x was 3 pin.




sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> btw those CM 90 CFM fans are actually 60 CFM fans marketed as 90 CFM fans.i read this in some other forums where people tested it.



No afaik their claim is real. Not precisely but it delivers ~ 80 CFM.
Watch this - 





debarshi said:


> And are you shifting to US permanently or going there for a visit?



A visit


----------



## debarshi (Dec 28, 2012)

You sure are lucky dude,


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

For going to US ?
Maybe 
If possible I ll get one or two things selling cheap there (and such that they could avoid customs) for some ppl on the forum.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

4 pin fans are called PWM fan  here you'll get enough info on this :
Fan control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

@TBV,
isn't venomous X was supposed to ship without any fans.how you got a fan with that?

@topgear,
thanks for the link.so the PWM(4 pin) controlled fan controls fan speed without changing voltage.so then on what basis it controls the fan speed?is it by temperature or by pre installed manufacturer configuration?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 28, 2012)

And what if it needs replacement under warranty? If it is worth the risk, I have a load of items I want you to bring  . 

On a more serious note, I would want IKEA coming here sometime in the distant future.

And in simplest terms, the speed is controlled by setting the RPM of the fan without changing the voltage ("the duty cycle determining the fan speed") generally b/w 30% to 100% of fan speed


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @TBV,
> isn't venomous X was supposed to ship without any fans.how you got a fan with that?



Its supposed to but lately it comes with a fan. Thats the trend. Its a 60 CFM TR fan.



debarshi said:


> If it is worth the risk


Thats for you to decide.
_________________________________________________________________


*Installed it finally - works great.
idle temps reduced by 12 deg and load temps by 40 deg (LOL!).

going to post pics soon.*



*
_______UNBOXING________

*imageshack.us/a/img594/4757/imag00501a.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img708/786/imag00521.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img833/3299/imag00531k.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img33/4164/imag00541.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img248/6346/uzwp9.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img716/1530/thermalrightvenomousxac.jpg



_______FANS MOUNTED (CM 90CFM)_______

*imageshack.us/a/img560/1409/201212280645081.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img827/5738/201212280644451.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img18/3206/2012122806445511111.jpg


THERMAL PASTE - CF3 APPLIED. Sad part - there's very little remaining as I had kept it on the floor and my mother stamped on it incidentally and more than half of the paste spilled on the floor 

*imageshack.us/a/img43/8306/201212280805241.jpg



_______COOLER MOUNTED_______
RAM JUST CLEARS OFF - High end RAM on the 1st slot will be a problem with m-atx boards.

*imageshack.us/a/img809/8066/201212280837301.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img441/6615/201212280838231.jpg


It seems to just about fit in the NZXT Guardian as this next pic suggests. However when I put on the side panel - there are some problems as there is a 120mm fan on the panel at the center. However with some force, you can close the cabinet 

*imageshack.us/a/img69/7483/201212280838561.jpg


___________________________________________________POWER ON___________________________________________________



*imageshack.us/a/img577/2869/201212280847241.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img801/4549/201212280847121.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img818/9585/201212280847461.jpg

*


INTEL vs VENOMOUS X

*IDLE*- 

*imageshack.us/a/img689/1033/idlecomparison.png

*LOAD -

*imageshack.us/a/img593/265/loadcomparison.png

FINAL RESULTS -

*imageshack.us/a/img15/4968/finalcomparison.png

*


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

looks very cool .. thermalright sure really knows how to pack the cooler - this is one of the best cpu cooler packaging I've ever seen  anyway, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks TG 

BTW - I also updated it with some comparisons. Do check if u havent.

Just had to post these pics and comparison before I left.

Will be back in Summers 
Take care all.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

just checked and the cooler is performing really very well.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 29, 2012)

yup i agree with toppy bro about the packaging.very nice packaging and also COOL cooler.btw believe me your cabby will look great if you stick with any one color for LED rather than red,green and i can even see yellow (OMG).
looks like ivy bridge really tends to heat up a lot.so people were true about this.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ you just need to play with IB cpus a little to keep it 
AnandTech - Undervolting and Overclocking on Ivy Bridge


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^
yup undervolting will help only if the user is not interested in overclocking.so if he wants to overclock he need to buy a good cooler and bear with the heat.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2012)

for overclocking Intel cpus ( SB and IB ) an after market CPU cooler is a must  but IB cpus can get a lot hotter than SB cpus at same clock speed - the purpose of that article was to show how to keep the heat in check of IB K cpus with minimal possible voltage in Oced mode and have a look at the image :




IB cpus at 4.6 Ghz is roughly as fast a 4.8 Ghz SB cpu and the ~1.15v generates very less heat which can be kept under control with good after market coolers easily even in hot areas of the world like this but one can always experiment with muych higher speed provided he/she have a very good chip and adequete cooling equipments.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> for overclocking Intel cpus ( SB and IB ) an after market CPU cooler is a must  but IB cpus can get a lot hotter than SB cpus at same clock speed



what? i thought IB was the die shrink version of SB, you know, smaller process = less heat....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^
google it you will get the answer.its basically because of more transistors in unit area when compared to SB so it leads to increased heating because of inadequate heat dissipation.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2013)

one more point to add is intel has used TiM between the silicon chip and the cpu HS in IBs where metal was used in SBs to dissipate heat better and you can really imrprove IBs cooling by using good TiM under the cpu Heat Spreader.


----------

